# Has anyone had to use Progynova?



## Mezzanine

Hi there, I have been prescribed Progynova to help thicken my endometrium. I need to be on this for 3 cycles before I receive egg donation, hopefully early next year. My problem is my periods are so irregular - my last one was on 22nd September. Reading through the information on progynova its a HRT treatment used for the menopause, which I think I have started early (I am 43 - everytime I feel mildly hot I go into a panic). Just wondering if anyone else has been prescribed this? :flower:


----------



## Robyn321

I was on it last cycle, as I ovulated much earlier than usual and so the dr was trying to make sure the lining was thick enough. It worked - the lining was great - although unfortunately the iui wasn't successful :(


----------



## Mezzanine

Thanks Robyn. Did you experience any side effects with it. I dont think I'm ovulating any more. I went through a course of clomid when I had my last period on the 22nd September but didnt ovulate so my consultant has told me that egg donation is my only step. Now I am waiting for my next period to start before I can start on progynova. xxx


----------



## Robyn321

I don't think I had any side effects from it - I have put on weight but from talking to other people that's probably the clomid. I found the progesterone worse - that made me really grumpy!


----------



## Mezzanine

Hello ladies. This is so upsetting. My period still hasn't started so my consultant in Spain has now prescribed cyclo progynova which will bring on my period. When that starts, I then have to start progynova tables as well. I dont even like taking asprins! It just seems so unfair that I am going to start my menopause any day now and I am only 43. Has anyone else used cyclo progynova at all? :sad1:


----------



## MissMonty

Hi Mezzanine

I hope your period shows asap - it's always the way when you want it to arrive it never does!

I was on progynova 3 times per day during my frozen ebryo transfer cycle, only had to take it for a few weeks before the transfer, it does thicken the lining - sadly the cycle didn't work for me and my next period was very very heavy, the only other side affect I had was night sweats they lasted for a couple of weeks after I stopped taking the tables.

Wishing you all the best :flower:


----------

